# Anyone try to Smoke Bubba burgers ?



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 1, 2019)

I am not sure what is it about Bubba Burgers I like so much, perhaps its just the convenience and easy to grill . yeah I know they are frozen patties and they do not compare with the fresh ground options. yet I found myself just wanting to know what will happen if I defrost some and smoke them with some pecan wood chunks seasoned with Montreal Steak seasoning topped with thick cut bacon cheese sauteed onions mayo ketchup and mustard.
I plan on smoking them once defrosted at 225 for an hour then sear two minutes per side.
If anyone has done this to Bubba burgers and have some suggestions I am all ears.
Thanks. Tune in later for pictures and my review.


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 1, 2019)

I've smoked burgers before (never the bubba brand though) and I just don't end up getting much smoke flavor on them by the time I sear them at the end. Ymmv I guess.


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 1, 2019)

The last batch of smoked hamburgers we did came out great and had a nice smokey ( but not over powering smoke flavor ) with great color. however to be fair it had pork juices from pork belly and bacon dripping on them also I am not sure if that made any difference.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 1, 2019)

At 225 your burgers are going to be done way before an hour is up. I'd suggest running your pit around 180, and placing the patties in frozen to get the most flavor out of the smoke.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2019)

Sounds like Case has smoked a burger or two in his life!
Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 1, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Sounds like Case has smoked a burger or two in his life!
> Al



Just a few Al!

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fiancées-birthday-burgers.146371/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-potato-chip-burgers.144561/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cherry-pecan-burgers.158431/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...rgers-and-wasabi-mayonaise-smoked-egg.142679/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...-wsm-mods-and-of-course-smokin-dinner.139697/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/burgers-up-two-on-the-side.137839/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mmmmmm-spicy-peaches.161227/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/birthday-burger-dogs.143992/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/apple-wood-smoked-grilled-turkey-burgers.142817/


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 1, 2019)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> At 225 your burgers are going to be done way before an hour is up. I'd suggest running your pit around 180, and placing the patties in frozen to get the most flavor out of the smoke.


Thank you on your advice I will do just that, The burgers are back in the freezer they didn't start to defrost yet anyways


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 1, 2019)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Just a few Al!
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fiancées-birthday-burgers.146371/
> 
> ...



Thanks but I was looking for advice on making Bubba burgers better or at least frozen store bought patties. ( I will be trying those other recipes for fresh ground beef patties thank you for taking your time to end them.


----------



## jfarmer (Nov 1, 2019)

EaOutlaw1969 said:


> I am not sure what is it about Bubba Burgers I like so much, perhaps its just the convenience and easy to grill . yeah I know they are frozen patties and they do not compare with the fresh ground options. yet I found myself just wanting to know what will happen if I defrost some and smoke them with some pecan wood chunks seasoned with Montreal Steak seasoning topped with thick cut bacon cheese sauteed onions mayo ketchup and mustard.
> I plan on smoking them once defrosted at 225 for an hour then sear two minutes per side.
> If anyone has done this to Bubba burgers and have some suggestions I am all ears.
> Thanks. Tune in later for pictures and my review.


----------



## jfarmer (Nov 1, 2019)

I cook the Walmart  frozen black angus  frozen patties on a regular basis.  I cook from frozen and  think they are great.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 1, 2019)

EaOutlaw1969 said:


> Thanks but I was looking for advice on making Bubba burgers better or at least frozen store bought patties. ( I will be trying those other recipes for fresh ground beef patties thank you for taking your time to end them.



Fresh ground or pre-made the principals still apply. We've cooked thousands of store bought pre-made frozen patties at events. Low temps and smoke always make them better.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 1, 2019)

EaOutlaw1969 said:


> I am not sure what is it about Bubba Burgers I like so much


I'm gonna say it's due to the added phosphates . 
I really like the ones with the onions , but at 12 bucks a box , I'll have to pass .


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 1, 2019)

I agree with chopsaw saw its the added phosphates. Are you going to sear them when you pull them off the smoker?


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 1, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I agree with chopsaw saw its the added phosphates. Are you going to sear them when you pull them off the smoker?


yes for two minutes per side


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2019)

Well here is my two cents!
I take 2 1/2 lbs. of brisket flat & 1 1/2 lbs, of pork belly. Grind them on a medium plate & they are the best burgers ever. We like to cook them in a CI pan with a little bacon grease & a couple of slices of swiss cheese on top.
I like an onion on mine too, but Judy just likes a greasy cheeseburger once in a while! You know the kind that you have to put a towel around your wrist to eat!
Al


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 1, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Well here is my two cents!
> I take 2 1/2 lbs. of brisket flat & 1 1/2 lbs, of pork belly. Grind them on a medium plate & they are the best burgers ever. We like to cook them in a CI pan with a little bacon grease & a couple of slices of swiss cheese on top.
> I like an onion on mine too, but Judy just likes a greasy cheeseburger once in a while! You know the kind that you have to put a towel around your wrist to eat!
> Al


Sounds crazy good, now we just need to get a good grinder. 
I can imagine what my Doctor is going to say the next time go in for blood work :)


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 1, 2019)

Well the jury is out on Smoked Bubba burgers. After a 1 hour smoke session they had nice color and were completely soaked in fat plus they did not shrink.
So I figured I would try and sear them with high heat on the grill that was a no go because of all the fat causing instant flare up. I had to lower the grill temp to low with the still hot grates and move them around to find spots that were not flamed up from the excessive grease to keep them from burning up and to try and keep the soot of them.

In the end they had a nice smoke flavor yet not strong and lacked a good sear. The sear I did get I think was from the grease flare ups and not from the grates as it did have a slight bitter flavor from when your food gets too much flare up.
They were still good but I will stick to smoking fresh much leaner ground beef than Bubba Burgers. and leave the Bubba burgers for the grill cooked on medium to low heat which allows the grease to roll out without flaring up.

BTW I only had room for one The dogs will get the cleaned off spare.


----------



## clifish (Nov 1, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Well here is my two cents!
> I take 2 1/2 lbs. of brisket flat & 1 1/2 lbs, of pork belly. Grind them on a medium plate & they are the best burgers ever. We like to cook them in a CI pan with a little bacon grease & a couple of slices of swiss cheese on top.
> I like an onion on mine too, but Judy just likes a greasy cheeseburger once in a while! You know the kind that you have to put a towel around your wrist to eat!
> Al


At the risk of derailing this thread,  I have been wanting to try this mix as well.  Step one is I need to borrow a grinder (I don't need anymore cooking appliances)  Al,  at that ratio what else do you add (measurements) before forming patties?  Seasoning, bread crumbs eggs etc...


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2019)

clifish said:


> At the risk of derailing this thread,  I have been wanting to try this mix as well.  Step one is I need to borrow a grinder (I don't need anymore cooking appliances)  Al,  at that ratio what else do you add (measurements) before forming patties?  Seasoning, bread crumbs eggs etc...



Nothing but brisket & pork belly. Freeze them before you vac pack them so they don't smash. I use a cookie sheet with wax paper on it. When they are frozen, only about 2 hours then vac pack them & they will hold their shape!
Al


----------



## jdixon (Sep 13, 2022)

EaOutlaw1969 said:


> I am not sure what is it about Bubba Burgers I like so much, perhaps its just the convenience and easy to grill . yeah I know they are frozen patties and they do not compare with the fresh ground options. yet I found myself just wanting to know what will happen if I defrost some and smoke them with some pecan wood chunks seasoned with Montreal Steak seasoning topped with thick cut bacon cheese sauteed onions mayo ketchup and mustard.
> I plan on smoking them once defrosted at 225 for an hour then sear two minutes per side.
> If anyone has done this to Bubba burgers and have some suggestions I am all ears.
> Thanks. Tune in later for pictures and my review. concrete grinder for sale Los Angeles


I saw the yellow box with caramelized onions today at Costco. I think it was 4 pounds for 19 bucks. I've heard of them before that they are quite good. I didn't buy any and came home to read reviews. so far per reviews, the quality is not as good as before. id like to try them though. whos had them?


----------

